# Location-aware Wi-Fi lets fans be part of the show



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> EVERY fan in a packed sports stadium or music venue will soon be able to get bespoke content direct to their phones, thanks to a new wireless system that knows exactly where every person is sitting.
> 
> The system, developed by UK start-up Mobbra, will let organisers send football replays, backstage interviews with pop stars, or area-specific food deals direct to fans' phones. It will also encourage the audience to become part of the show.


Here


----------

